# Palmer 1970 Corvette - Find its Fate!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

You know when you’re going through a hobby shop, and you find something so weird, you have to buy it? It’s a bit like wanting to rescue the runt of the litter, I guess, and it happens to me all the time. Well, this time I’ve come across something that seems to be fairly uncommon. In fact, I can find almost nothing about it on the internet!

It’s a Palmer 1970 Corvette, and I think it’s 1/32. It doesn’t actually say. Anyway, I’d like to know anything you can tell me about this kit, as well as your opinions as to what I should do with it! 

Check it out at the link below, and let me know what you think, both about the kit and what it’s fate should be, with the poll at the end of the article!

Thanks, all!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/2017/09/17/palm-er-or-pop-er-give-a-man-a-hand/*


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The solid disc wheel covers are used primarily on land speed record runs - think of the Bonneville Salt Flats.











I havent found to much on it other wise either. You can still get the corsa style exhaust extensions aftermarket and the dual aerials was a customizing fauxe pa of the 70s with 'Vettes. The custom louvers and round twin mirrors are from the '63 to '67 era 'Vettes and were another '70s customizing ideal. I also remember getting those twin spot lights as extras in model kits back then as well. So I voted for keeping it as is until you find out more about it.

Do you have a better shot of the decal sheet. There are a lot of angles and reflections from the shrink wrap and hard to tell what is there.

If you do open it up let me know about the box - I would love to add the artwork to my 'Vette collection or maybe even the sealed box if that is the way you go - send me a PM. :cheers2:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, is that your Palmer Vette? If so, it doesn't look too bad at all, kit-wise, and nice job building it!

PM sent, by the way!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

No, not mine. That is a real 1:1 from Vette magazine. :cheers2:

Reading about Palmer model kits elsewhere - it seems the box art is the best part of the kit!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Whoa! I would have never thought that blue Vette was a real car. It looks sooo, "made". I mean, I know it IS made, but you know what I mean.

I guess that's the power of suggestion; it's a thread about models, so you expect to see models, at least subconsciously! 

It seems that is indeed the case for the Palmer Vette. No one has offered me a tonne of money for it, so I guess it's not valuable. Maybe ChiaVette it is!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Faust said:


> ...It seems that is indeed the case for the Palmer Vette. No one has offered me a tonne of money for it, so I guess it's not valuable. Maybe ChiaVette it is!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

:willy_nilly: :angelsad2: :willy_nilly: :angelsad2: :willy_nilly:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That poor Vette reportedly sold at auction for $10,000. Rumor has it that the new owner not only used it as lawn art, but also watered it regularly to maintain it's appearance.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> That poor Vette reportedly sold at auction for $10,000. Rumor has it that the new owner not only used it as lawn art, but also watered it regularly to maintain it's appearance.


What the absolute f...

I'm not a fan of early Vettes, but they deserve better than that!

I guess my ChiaVette idea's not that new afterall, then?


----------

